# March 16, 2014 Midwest Slot Car Swap



## ajd350

The Midwest Slot Car Swap will once again be at the Lincoln Center in Highland, IN. Suinday, March 16, 2014 is the date. Watch here and I will post the flyer with all pertinent info.


----------



## honda27

*show*

hope we are back at the inn of Hammond 4 room sales.


----------



## honda27

*show*

This show update brought to you by honda27 it is only 110 days til the big one see there. honda27 1 nut 0.


----------



## honda27

*Show update.*

This show update brought to you by honda27 its only 89 days away see you all there. Oh its now honda27 2 afxnut 0. SEE YOU AGAIN IN 3 WEEKS.


----------



## old blue

I might actually make this one. My daughter wants to go to a concert in Chicago that weekend. Hope to see you all there.

Old Blue


----------



## honda27

*Midwest slotcar show update for march 16th 2014.*

This show update brought to you by honda27 its now only 66 days til the show see you all there now its honda27 3 afxnut 0.


----------



## wheelz63

ajd350 said:


> The Midwest Slot Car Swap will once again be at the Lincoln Center in Highland, IN. Suinday, March 16, 2014 is the date. Watch here and I will post the flyer with all pertinent info.


cannot wait.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Looks like Honda is beating me like a goverment mule. I've been so busy with work this winter. Long hours and not much time off. Maybe I'll get a score on the board yet. It's not over until the armature smokes.

Looking forward to the show. I'm hoping for a good turnout. Al and the people he has really work hard to put on a great show. It's always fun and enjoyable. See you all there in March.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*Midwest sltcar show update for sunday mach 16th 2014*

THIS SHOW UPDATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ITS ONLY 45 DAYS AWAY GUYS SEE YOU ALL THERE ON SUNDAY MARCH 16TH 2014. OH BY THE WAY NOW ITS HONDA27 4 AFXNUT 0 SRY NUT I WIN THIS TIME GOOD TRY THOUGH SEE YOU AT SHOW.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Congratulations honda!*

If I would've remembered this morning before I went to work I would've posted. But my work has had my attention lately. And our Train Show the day before the Midwest Show also. I hope to be at the Midwest Show and look forward to it.

Take care all. Randy.

P.S. DIE WINTER DIE!


----------



## honda27

*show*

just want to move it up.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

With just four weeks to go, if you are thinking about getting a table(s), this is the time to do it. Not enough stuff for a full table? Split one with a buddy and have a place to sit as well. Turn your extra cars and parts into extra cashola and send it to a new home! Table reservations a rolling in, so join the crowd.


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> just want to move it up.:wave:


hey "D".... heard U w/ "FORBIDDEN" 2 have any "Sliders"... 48hrs. B4 the
show ;-)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcasimation

The Midwest Slot car Slot Car show is the best is the country.
So if you are new to the slot car hobby or have never been to a swap meet that is totally dedicated to the slot cars this is the show to come to. :wave:


----------



## wheelz63

ajd350 said:


> With just four weeks to go, if you are thinking about getting a table(s), this is the time to do it. Not enough stuff for a full table? Split one with a buddy and have a place to sit as well. Turn your extra cars and parts into extra cashola and send it to a new home! Table reservations a rolling in, so join the crowd.


paypaled my fees this morning see ya all there.


----------



## honda27

*Slotcar show sunday march 16th 2014*

THIS SHOW UPATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27. NOW ITS ONLY 24 DAYS AWAY GUYS SEE YOU THERE. OK BY THE WAY ITS NOW HONDA27 5 AFXNUT 0 SORRY NUT I WIN. :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> THIS SHOW UPATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27. NOW ITS ONLY 24 DAYS AWAY GUYS SEE YOU THERE. OK BY THE WAY ITS NOW HONDA27 5 AFXNUT 0 SORRY NUT I WIN. :wave:


And Honda's been "FORBIDDEN", 2 have ANY contact w/ sliders, 48 hrs. prior 2 the show ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hello to everyone. Honda has won the countdown to the show. But anyway, This show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. It's 14 days or 2 weeks until the Midwest Slot Car Show. 

Hoping to see alot of people there. Yes, even Honda.

Randy. :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! It's getting close!!! :woohoo:


----------



## wyatt641

honda has been quiet…the countdown clock/darrel must be out of action…12 days to show..lol..got your back there honda…you owe me now….


----------



## ajd350

Still tables left. Get 'em while you can!


----------



## honda27

*show*

im not quiet just doing updates every 3 weeks you going to be at show wyatt wear a ht name tag.


----------



## wyatt641

if they have them..last time i went they were out…see you there..bring something good for my kid to browse over..lol


----------



## honda27

*show update*

SHOW UPDATE ITS ONLY 10 DAYS AWAY.:wave:


----------



## wyatt641

see you there…


----------



## swamibob

Hey Dave; what does your kid like to browse over?

Tom


----------



## brownie374

If they are out of name tags you can find me by looking for a fat guy wearing a high visibility green/yellow long sleeve harley shirt.


----------



## honda27

*show*

lol.


----------



## ajd350

Some of the vendors registered are Model Empire, Motor City Toyz, Bob Beers, Tom Stumpf, BadL's Hobbies, Justin DiRisio, Brad Blohm, and more...


----------



## wyatt641

well swami bob…since he is 8……everything car or truck related..lol..


----------



## ajd350

Looking for the new Dash D-Jet chassis? Tom Stumpf will have them available.

Tom Nylen will be there with some nice TJet race parts.

Some of the other vendors registered are Model Empire, Motor City Toyz, Bob Beers, Tom Stumpf, BadL's Hobbies, Justin DiRisio, Brad Blohm, and more...

And as usual, we are going to have several new vendors. Come down to find out what they are bringing.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Less than 7 days away. 

I say we tie Honda up, hang him in the air, and hit him with sticks like a Pinata. I'd hate to see what comes out.

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

That last part is a horrifying thought, Nut.......LOL


----------



## ajd350

Just checked the weekend weather and it looks friendly for the show. No precip and not stupid cold. 96 tables sold as of Wednesday. Looks like another 100+ day!


----------



## honda27

*midwest slot show sunday march 16th*

ok guys only 4 days 11 hrs 43 mins til dealer set up. see you all there.:wave:


----------



## swamibob

Racing in Milwaukee on Saturday morning, then heading down to the show! Who else will be there?

Tom


----------



## honda27

*show*

ill be there in the big room selling on sat night see u there.


----------



## asennafan

I'll be the geezer carrying around an old redline Hot Wheels Case to put my treasures in (read: hide my junk from my wife).


----------



## honda27

*show*

please wear a hobby talk name tag so we know who you are ty.


----------



## ajd350

99 tables with 3 days to go.......


----------



## slotcarman12078

take one down and pass it around...... :lol:


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Fyi reminder!*

Hi Guys, Just a reminder that the Autoworld retail store in Mishawaka, Indiana is closed. I know some of you have stopped there in the past on your way to the show. It closed back in Decenber of 2013. 

I'd hate to see some of the show attendees and vendors make a stop there and be disappointed. On the up side to it, you'll have more money for the vendors at the show Sunday.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*midwest slot car show*

ok guys t - minus 33 hrs til dealer set up see you all there.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

100 tables and counting...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ajd350 said:


> 100 tables and counting...


Morning Al. Just spoke to Tom and Bob on the road. They're almost at the hote. 

Soon and he's packing a lot of stuff!!!! Plus a whole bunch of Dash chassis!!!!

Wait till you get your hands on these babies!!! 

Sending you a PM pal. My double flange bullet you built me has an issue.


----------



## honda27

*show update*

ok guys t - minus 20 hrs 55 mins til dealer set up.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slider time!!! :lol:

I hope you guys all have a blast at Hooters (Bob Beers is buying!!), at the room to room sales, and at the show!! I don't have to tell you I'm envious, do I?


----------



## brownie374

Just got back from dinner at hooters and hanging out at the hotel,cool to see everybody and give them some money!


----------



## alpink

thanx for the update


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Gots to love them hooters girls lol!!!

Thanks god for 19 year olds!!!!


----------



## honda27

*show update*

had a great time at hooters with the guys. any way its t minus 9 hrs 17 mins to deal set up.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show update*

ok guys t minus 7 hrs 52 mins til dealer set up. see u there zoom we go.


----------



## honda27

*show upodate*

ok guys only 6 hrs til dealer set up see you there.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 4 hrs 38 mins til set up well its show time folks see u all there.


----------



## brownie374

2 hours and 2 minutes til dealer set up!


----------



## alpink

are the dealers set up?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> are the dealers set up?



Roflmao!!!!


----------



## fastlap

Sorry, won't be making this show for the first time in many many years. 

Hope all have a blast, and can't wait to see the pics of the action.

Gary


----------



## shocker36

Great time was had at the show


----------



## wyatt641

great show..loved putting faces on the names…thanks to..honda,ford cowboy,wheelz63 for giving my 8 yr old kid some great stuff after i spent a couple bucks with you guys..he will enjoy this stuff….a special one to tom stumpf..he gave my youngen a body to detail with instructions to bring it back in november with his own detailing and he will give him another body.free..just a bunch of nice guys to be around..hope my son will keep this going..all the best..dave


----------



## ajd350

Thanks to all the vendors and buyers for coming out again today. 108 tables made this the best spring show in at least 10 years. We always enjoy meeting again with old friends in the hobby as well as making new ones.

Julie, Al and Amanda


----------



## Hittman101

We need Pics lot of pics!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hittman101 said:


> We need Pics lot of pics!!!


[email protected]

Show yer mugs guys!!!


----------



## wheelz63

ajd350 said:


> Thanks to all the vendors and buyers for coming out again today. 108 tables made this the best spring show in at least 10 years. We always enjoy meeting again with old friends in the hobby as well as making new ones.
> 
> Julie, Al and Amanda


thanks goes out to Al, he put on a great show and we all got to meet each other again as Al has said. i will definetly be there in the fall for sure but i will be loaded with alot more variety and tracks. thanks goes out to the hobbytalk memebers who made it to the show it was great meeting you all as well. and hooters was a blast.

wheelz63


----------



## honda27

*show*

The show was a blast good to see all my old friends there as new ones as well. Hope to see them all back in nov as well thanks to al julie and mandy as well for hosting. Ill post up pics of my very small haul. And ty tom and bob for letting me set up at the hotel the night before . And nov get here quick lol.


----------



## rodstrguy

Great show, brought a bunch of cash, came home with a bunch of cars. Big thanks to Brownie, Alex from Model Empire, Tom Stump and Bob Beers, Jeff from Motor City Toys, and Wheelz for the great deals. Sorry I didn't get back to Swami-bob... everytime I tried he was busy... A big thanks to all the other vendors too.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hittman101 said:


> We need Pics lot of pics!!!





Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Show yer mugs guys!!!


Ask and you shall recieve, atleast one anyway. My haul included 4 T-DASH chassis from Tom Stumpf, 2 of which have DASH bodies I've owned for sometime mounted to them, the body on the right is from the 08 Autofest and was 1 of 10 different colors availible at that event. 

Second row includes T-jets Ford Falcon, and Lincoln, Ferrari 512M, Vibrator 62 Galaxie Police Car.

Third row has a Daytona Charger that I'm going to repair the wing, Model Motoring Camaro which will donate plastic to the Vibrator Ford Thunderbird's rear wheel wells.

Had a great time. Thanks to Jeff Clemence for the deals I got. Big thank you to Tom Stumpf for the chassis. Looking forward to the next show, but unlike Honda, It can take it's sweet time getting here. 

Randy.


----------



## swamibob

First to Julie Amanda and Al: Thank you all for a GREAT show! All the guys from Minnnesota had a great time and we'll needle Warren continuously until he goes with us again.

To the Bob and Tom show: Thank you guys! Always a blast working with you guys. Let us know when you make that trip Bob; and tell Tom he needs to come along with.

To the other vendors; thank you very much for another great show; it's always good to see friends, work deals and generally talk slot car stuff!

To all the guys who purchased from me: Let me say THANK YOU! You guys are the best and let me know how the parts work out. Especially the new front ends.

To Rodstrguy: I was hoping to have a few minutes to talk, but unfortunately these great customers wouldn't leave me alone.  Drop me a PM or e-mail, I seem to remember you were looking for a couple things? Maybe we could trade for some AW stuff from your local Hobby lobby?

To Wyatt641: Feel free to e-mail or PM me if you have any questions. Sorry we didn't have more of a chance to talk. If your kid joins you at the next show, let me know and I'll try to have something for him also. 

To Brownie374: Great to see you again. I might need a few more lighted chassis, if you still have them in November. Let me know what you need for the Charity race. I might be able to make it, and I'll be happy to build a car or whatever else you need.

To everyone else: If I didn't mention you directly, I do apologize; I meant no slight by it. All of you make the long drive worth the pain. From all of the Minnesota guys who made the treck: Dan Anderson (our driver), Joe Anton, Pete Doane (Big Scale stuff) and myself: Thank you all for a great show and we'll see you at the next one.

Tom


----------



## mr_aurora

*Longgggggg Weekend at the show*

So, Tom and I left the show at 4pm Sunday and I just got home and unpacked my car. I am tired but wanted to say this. Al, you put on a first class show and always have the vendors treated well. It is appreciated. Tom and I do make money and keep in mind the show costs us $600+ before we sell a thing. We had a blast and all the vendors and customers are what makes it fun. You guys are fun to hang with and we are kids again playing with our slotcars when we attend the show. I consider all of you my good friends, thanks..... and Lendell, a first class guy all the way..... thanks, buddy. Bob Beers


----------



## brownie374

Had a great time and spent too much money,great to see guys I only see a couple times a year and also the guys I see a lot.I feel fortunate to live close to a great show like the midwest one not only once a year but twice!:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811

Big thanks go out to Al and his family for hosting a great show as always. Great seeing everybody come out to support our great hobby .See everybody in Nov. Thanks Brian


----------



## fordcowboy

Had an awesome time at the show. Had a lot of fun the night before the show. Got to go out & eat at Hooters with the guys. Sat with Brownie, Al, Jverb & Rick. Really enjoyed the conversations we had at Hooters & back at the hotel. Got to pick on Bob, Tom & Honda. 
Met some new people & got to see some old friends. It's always nice when I can pick on Jeff Clemens. LOL 
Looking forward to going back. 
Fordcowboy


----------



## Tazman6069

*Midwest Show*

Any pics from the show. Thanks All


----------



## honda27

*pics*

don't think any 1 took any pics this time.


----------



## swamibob

Sorry guys; no pictures here.  I was too busy trying to make a deal on qty 2 Number 1 Playcraft sets... And taking care of great customers!

Tom


----------

